# LIMA: Hotel Sheraton & Centro Cívico 1973 BY LIFE



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Un thread bien corto con unas pocas fotos del año 1973 de la revista LIFE bastante interesantes...

Un reportaje de las ciudades de Denver, Lima, Buenos Aires y Rio de Janeiro

fotos del fotografo de LIFE Alfred Eisenstaedt


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

1.-










2.-










3.-










4.-










5.-









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

6.-










7.-










8.-










9.-


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

:O


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que limpieza de lineas, tan diferente.

saludos


----------



## nimíoo (Aug 20, 2009)

Si hubieran limpiado el edificio quedaría igual de blanco que pintado... o incluso mejor.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*El Sheraton fue pintado alguna vez?, es muy diferente al color actual, mas alla del smog, es demasiada diferencia.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y lo mejor de este thread es comprobar que el Sheraton se veìa mejor sin el edificio del Centro Cìvico ...xD!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Exacto, yo también tengo la misma impresión me parece que la Torre de Lima rompió con la armonía del conjunto.

saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No sé ustedes pero esa Lima de las fotos se ve super bien!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

tambien coencido que el sheraton se ve mucho mejor sin el Centro Cívico a su lado...

Y por cierto me parece o el edificio del hotel está pintado?... Luce mucho mejor de lo que se ve ahora... 

como dijo libidito esa Lima se ve espectacular en esas fotos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lindas fotos Koko !!!!*

Se aprecia como más "armoniosa" la zona... más ordenada,menos contaminada... yo recuerdo vagamente cuando estaban construyendo el Sheraton,tengo flashes "de niño" cuando toda la manzana estaba ya baldía y lista para ser construída...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece que para los acabados exteriores del Sheraton se utilizó cemento blanco pulido y no pintura, evidentemente el Centro Cívico lució el color del concreto armado hasta estos últimos tiempos en que ha sido pintado, ambas construcciones se ven pristinas debido a que acaban de ser construídas y todo lo nuevo se vé mejor ahora la calidad de las fotos ayuda bastante.

saludos


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Interesante muestra... que apacible se ve Paseo de los héroes navales, me gusta más que como está ahora. El Sheraton se ve sobrio y distinguido, el volumen del Centro Cívico se ve extraño y vacío. Otra trivialidad: que curiosas las copas de entonces...


----------



## Pietro19 (Mar 12, 2009)

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Exacto, yo también tengo la misma impresión me parece que la Torre de Lima rompió con la armonía del conjunto.
> 
> saludos


pero tambien fue parte del proyecto hacer este emblematico edificio esa foto es del 73 en el 74 inician la obra de la torre hagamos un ejemplo (el dia que esa area en la que esta la torre ,que en esa epoca era vacia sin saber que ahi se iba a construir , si nadie en ese tiempo no hubieran decidido construirlo y el proyecto de la torre quedara en el olvido y en nada ahi ,y en vez de torre que hallan piletas como hay ahi ,hasta hoy en dia yo estoy por pensar que real plaza no tendria gracia ¡¡¡


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Pietro19 said:


> pero tambien fue parte del proyecto hacer este emblematico edificio esa foto es del 73 en el 74 inician la obra de la torre hagamos un ejemplo (el dia que esa area en la que esta la torre ,que en esa epoca era vacia sin saber que ahi se iba a construir , si nadie en ese tiempo no hubieran decidido construirlo y el proyecto de la torre quedara en el olvido y en nada ahi ,y en vez de torre que hallan piletas como hay ahi ,hasta hoy en dia yo estoy por pensar que real plaza no tendria gracia ¡¡¡


como ???


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *El Sheraton fue pintado alguna vez?, es muy diferente al color actual, mas alla del smog, es demasiada diferencia.*


idem^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

10.- 








Una foto que se me había olvidado de postear XD!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan esos guerreros mochicas :yes:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


>


En esta fotografía la Torre de Lima parece haber tomado cierto impulso dinámico e inclinarse hacia uno de sus lados y el Sheraton parece tener una base trapezoidal.

saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A mí lo único que me llama la atención de esa foto es la ausencia del edificio República. (El flatiron limeño. :lol


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Ahh, lo que pasa es que está un poquito más a la izquierda de la horrible cuadra esa que se vé ahí y que todavía sigue igual de horrible.

saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

¡Gracias!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

mg: Que bien se veía el Sheraton en esas épocas!...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

11.-










12.-










13.-











14.-










15.-










​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

16.-










17.-










18.-










19.-











20.-











​


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


>


esa foto la tome yo en la entrada de la torre de Lima, la tome creo en el 2005, la tome con celular y parece que movi la camara en la toma, ya que la torre no se ve chueca en el original!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

En ese salón de baile del Sheraton se celebraban muchas fiestas de promoción en los 70s y 80s.

saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

cesium said:


> En ese salón de baile del Sheraton se celebraban muchas fiestas de promoción en los 70s y 80s.
> 
> saludos


ese salón es muy bonito... realmente la arquitectura del Sheraton fué muy bonita para su época... Lastima que ahora luzca ennegrecida ojalá que vuelva a verse como antes


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta foto me gusta mucho:










:cheers:


----------



## Pietro19 (Mar 12, 2009)

que rubia tan guapa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Interesante el detalle de los maceteros o jardineras colgantes del comedor del Sheraton.

saludos


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

Lo malo es que hoy la arborización de los Heroes Navales es casi nula, deberia recuperar sus arboles frondosos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Esa pileta del comedor se parece mucho a la que está en el Parque Kennedy.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS DEL RECUERDO ^^


----------

